

Where or when do you guys find your most genius idea(s) for your startup? - DaanDL

Is it while browsing this forum? While attending a conference? While hiking in the morning? After you lost your job? You tell me! I'd love to hear some of your stories.
======
traxtech
After I'm frustrated, when the frustration is a result of a need that is badly
served by the industry.

~~~
DaanDL
Yes, I have that too, but most of the solutions I can come up with are either
too hard to realize or basically unrealistic :)

~~~
traxtech
What is hard to realize for you ?

